# WW1 Trawlers



## madpanda (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi All,

I am currently researching my family in the Great War and come across a couple of ships that I cannot seem to find Information about and was hoping someone may be able to help here.

Mainly I am looking for photographs if any exist.

The ships I am interested in are the:

HM Trawler Renarro which went down in Nov 1918 after snagging several mines and an unsuccessful attempt to free her from them

The second ship is a HT Marie, my Great Grandfather served on it before being invalided out due to illness.

I hope that someone out there can help.
Best Regards,
Andy


----------



## DAVIDJM (Sep 17, 2005)

RENARRO GY 368. Built 1913, 230 tons, sunk Dardanelles


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Andy, more to add to DAVIDJM's information.

Renarro was built in 1913 at Beverley, Yorkshire for G.F.Sleight of Grimsby.
Her Official Number (O.N.) was 134780. Gross tonnage 230, net tonnage 107.
When completed she had the port registration of GY868.
She was taken into Admiralty service in February 1915 and given the number 1043.
You obviously have the information on her sinking at the Dardanelles.
Renarro was one of about six of her class of trawler built for G.F.Sleight at the same yard in Beverley.
I have not been able to find a photograph of Renarro, but Grimsby Central Library have some of Remexo O.N.134738, GY721. Same tonnage/owner etc as Renarro.
Prints/scans of photographs held at the Grimsby Central library are available from:-
Derek O'Connell, e-mail to,
[email protected]

Not sure of the meaning of HT Marie?
Regards
Dave


----------



## madpanda (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info Dave. Very helpful.  I will contact them to see what they have.

The HT Marie, I think may have been a Harbour Tug at Granton. I will double check my records when I get home.

On a side step - would the Atentive III been a shore base or an actual ship?

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

Attentive III was the Hull trawler Seward Ho. H312 O.N.136247 built 1914 at Beverley.
In May 1915 renamed Attentive III with the Adm.No.1512
Returned to commercial use in 1919.
1920 renamed Gay Thorne?
1934 renamed Winoka
1936 lost.
Some more info. at:-

http://www.hulltrawler.net/
Select "Vessels", select "Sidewinders" scroll to Seaward Ho.

Grimsby Library have a photo of Seward Ho. Not sure of the quality.
Regards
Dave


----------



## madpanda (Jun 23, 2010)

I read somewhere after googling that Attentive III was originally Attentive and the one you are describing was Attentive II. Slightly confused now.


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

It does get confusing.
The R.N. do not like having ships or bases with the same name.
In WW1 there was an Adventure class light cruiser named Attentive. She was scrapped in 1920.
In WW1 the Dover Patrol was set up with the base name of Attentive II.
I believe the actual base ship was HMS Crusader, a Tribal Class destroyer.
Shore base Attentive II established 1915.
( when reading service records for RN or RNR men, it is frequently found that the shore base name is given followed by a ship name in brackets. This means that his base would be Attentive II and the name of the ship could be Attentive III or any other ship attached to that base.)
Attentive III was a converted steam trawler as already described.
Hope this clarifies things a little.
Regards
Dave


----------

